# Hack-tastic Plumbing: I'd laugh, if it wasn't so sad



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

We're in the middle of a whole house renovation. After demo-ing a bathroom, which was right below an attic conversion bath--I looked up and saw this:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The direction of flow is toward the pvc... so yes, it's full of water. The other end goes up through an old 3" cast iron drain and turns out to be the lav drain.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is that the air pump tube for the jacuzzi? :laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

One more...


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

That's nice Chris....it must of been a "paper contractor" who did that.

So I know I haven't been around much lately but it looks like you got your wings. So are they just giving out Mod titles to anybody these days.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OGStilts said:


> So I know I haven't been around much lately but it looks like you got your wings. So are they just giving out Mod titles to anybody these days.


Ouch :sad: :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, there goes the neighborhood.
_
"I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member."_
-Groucho Marks

:laughing:


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Stop going behind me taking pictures :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Usually it takes a series of remodels,
over a long period of time,
each one building on past mistakes
to attain that level of FUBAR.
I believe you have a prize winner
for accomplishing that in one shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Usually it takes a series of remodels,
> over a long period of time,
> each one building on past mistakes
> to attain that level of FUBAR.
> ...


There's no "iffy" shades of grey with this one, that's for sure.

It's pretty much a black and white NO-NO. :no:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Chris - does any of this "plumbing" for lack of a better term, fall under your scope of work to be removed/repaired/replaced?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

We are gutting the bath under that mess--which will include all new everything (drains, supplies, etc.) We'll have to address fixing it with a change order while we have things open. We were originally not doing anything with the bathroom above.

I can't leave it that way.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> ....I can't leave it that way.


Ya think? :laughing:

You are going for the understatement
of the year award! :clap::laughing


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> I can't leave it that way.


No, of course you can't, just drywall over it and pretend it was never there.

And since you are a Mod now, delete this entire thread so no one can find the pictures in the future....

:w00t:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm thinking we'll just upsize it with shop vac hose... That way it will at least flow better... 

:laughing:


----------

